# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Prima als er een camera bij is bij m'n huisartsbezoek voor tv

## Leontien

Op tv zie je verschillende programma's over huisartsenpraktijken en ziekenhuizen. Heel informatief en het geeft je een indruk over hoe het gaat bij een huisartsbezoek of hoe een ziekenhuisopname of een onderzoek gaat. Het komt allemaal heel neutraal over en ik weet ook niet hoe dat gaat vooraf om mensen voor te bereiden op de camera. Nu kan het zijn dat voor deze mensen die bij een huisarts komen het overvalt dat er een camera bij is en dat ze dan anders doen. 

*Hoe zou jij doen? Zou je het vervelend vinden dat er een camera bij is of zou je het negeren?*

----------


## Ronald68

Het ligt er aan wat waarvoor ik in het ziekenhuis ben. Laatst een MRI gehad voor mijn knie. Persoonlijk zou ik er geen problemen mee gehad hebben als dat op tv zou zijn uitgezonden. Het is namelijk niet een ernstige aandoening en misschien wel interessant voor anderen om te zien hoe zoiets in zijn werk gaat.

Maar indien het een aandoening zou betreffen die maatschappelijk moeilijk bespreekbaar is dan zou ik zekers niet op de tv willen.

----------


## Four Roses

Ik moet er niet aan denken dat de camera's erop gericht zijn. Maar het ligt er natuurlijk ook wel aan waarvoor het is. Als je op de EHBO komt met een snee in je vinger, dan lijkt het me geen probleem. Maar als je bij je huisarts je ziel op tafel aan het leggen bent, wil ik dat daar verder niemand getuige van is.

----------


## Ronald68

@Four Roses,

Precies dat bedoel ik dus ook, alleen breng ik het wat moeilijker.

----------


## mic

Ja, een camera bij een doktersbezoek is wel soms storend wanneer men zich moet ontkleden.
Natuurlijk zou het wel goed zijn als er iets misloopt zoals bij een overval, maar over het algemeen kennen ze toch Uw naam.
MVG
Mic

----------


## baltu022

Ik ben er door zo'n progamma achter gekomen dat ik
een vernauwde kransslagader had.
Het feit dat iemand ja heeft gezecht tegen een cameraploeg
heeft misschien mijn leven gered.
Dus ik zou er geen problemen mee hebben als er met mij een camera
mee gaat.

----------


## alderwood

Maar dan wel een eigen camera.
Anders op zijn minst een voice-recorder aanzetten.
Ik loop zelf tegen een muur. Uitte een klacht, maar die cardioloog noteerde niets.
Integendeel: "dat ik me goed voelde".
Zwijgt hierover als het graf, de hufter. :Mad:

----------


## Tralala

Tja ligt wel aan het probleem,en aangezien mijn meeste problemen nogal genante waren lijkt het me in eerste instantie niets..

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor mij geen camera's erbij...

----------


## Sylvia93

Voor mij liever ook geen camera's! Als ik naar de huisarts ga doe ik dat vaak wel om privéproblemen, zou me echt heel ongemakkelijk voelen als het gefilmd zou worden!

----------


## Petra717

Voor mij geen camera's erbij. Al die poespas hoeft voor mij niet, ook al is het voor een informatief iets. Zolang ik denk dat ik mij er ongemakkelijk bij voel, is het antwoord nee. 
Vraag mij ook af wat waar bij een opname het geheimhoudingsplicht van de arts dan nog goed voor is?

----------


## Agnes574

Nee, dank u ... géén camera's bij mijn huisartsbezoek!

----------


## christel1

Awel eerlijk, ik zou er niks om geven. Ik kijk heel veel naar medische programma's (vitaliteit) en heb er al heel veel van opgestoken. Is er een stagair bij mijn huisarts en ik moet uit de kleren, awel ja die jonge dokters moeten het ook leren. Je moet ze toch de kans geven ? Mijn huisarts leidt altijd huisdokters op gedurende 1 of 2 jaar en regelmatig zijn er ook die er een paar weken stage komen doen. Die komen dan ook mee op huisbezoek. Ben ooit geopereerd aan een blaasverzakking en de uroloog paste een nieuwe techniek toe, wel ja iedereen liep daar binnen en buiten (ik moest wakker blijven om te hoesten, dus epidurale verdoving), ja je ligt daar wel met alles bloot maar dan denk ik "het zijn toch ook dokters" en die zullen wel al meer gezien hebben zeker ? Misschien is dat de naturist in mij die boven komt dan, nobody is perfect denk ik dan maar 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## mic

> Op tv zie je verschillende programma's over huisartsenpraktijken en ziekenhuizen. Heel informatief en het geeft je een indruk over hoe het gaat bij een huisartsbezoek of hoe een ziekenhuisopname of een onderzoek gaat. Het komt allemaal heel neutraal over en ik weet ook niet hoe dat gaat vooraf om mensen voor te bereiden op de camera. Nu kan het zijn dat voor deze mensen die bij een huisarts komen het overvalt dat er een camera bij is en dat ze dan anders doen. 
> 
> *Hoe zou jij doen? Zou je het vervelend vinden dat er een camera bij is of zou je het negeren?*


 Nee, ik zou dat niet vervelend vinden, want de artsen zijn er toch ook mee beschermd.
Mic.

----------


## mic

> Voor mij liever ook geen camera's! Als ik naar de huisarts ga doe ik dat vaak wel om privéproblemen, zou me echt heel ongemakkelijk voelen als het gefilmd zou worden!


De arts kan toch gemakkelijk, zoals elders, de opgenomen gegevens wissen hé.

Mic.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja tuurlijk moet een stagiair ook leren, vind het ook geen probleem om voor een mannelijke of vrouwelijke huisarts of andere specialist uit mijn kleren te gaan als dat nodig is of om daarmee mijn klachten te bespreken, ook niet als er iemand met mij mee is ter ondersteuning...
Ik weet niet hoe dat in zijn gang gaat als je op tv komt, maar ik zou toch niet alle dingen met iedereen die ernaar kijkt willen delen die mij overkomen.

----------

